

Introducing Nodeler - cdeutsch
http://blog.cdeutsch.com/2011/05/introducing-nodeler.html
Nodeler is a Bonjour like service to easily pair web &#38; mobile apps. Currently there are nodes that have been written to remote control Amazon VOD and Rdio running in Chrome. A modified version of Dale Harvey's HTML5 Pacman has been created that can be launched on an iPad and remotely controlled with an iPhone. Unfortunately performance in Mobile Safari makes Pacman move in the Matrix Bullet Time but a native implementation would perform much better.
======
cdeutsch
Direct link to Nodeler if you want to skip the blog intro:
<http://nodeler.com/>

